# New for 2009..High Country Speed Pro



## hca_blazingfast (Aug 26, 2008)

In mid July, High Country introduced the NEW SPEED PRO...THE BEST OF THE BEST!

New for 2009, the NEW SPEED is blazing fast with an IBO Speed of 342-352 fps! Weighing in at only 3.5 lbs, the NEW SPEED PRO is the lightest, quietest, designed bow ever with full sound & vibration dampening system.

Features:
• Only 3.5 lbs. with all silencing gear attached.
• New riser design with 'futuristic' look.
• Forgiving 7" Brace Height.
• New Stronger Riser Material - Forged Machined Aluminum!
• New Riser Shelf (Machined as part of the riser - NOT AN ADD ON!)
• New Pivoting Pocket
• New Patented Rollerguard w/Adjustable String Stopper - No Hand Torque!
• New Double String Stopper
• New Design of World Famous Barnsdale 6 Layer Laminated Parallel Limbs!
• New 2 Pc Wood Grip - No Hand Torque, No Pressure Points, Built in Thumb Groove.
• Trinary II Cam...The Industry's FASTEST, MOST ADJUSTABLE CAM!

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## iron mace07 (Jun 1, 2007)

*really now*

and whats so new for 09, i mean i seen this bow in may at a shoot, and was told it would be out Oct 08, what happened to that date? Is it like how hca runs customer service, late, or no return calls? HCA had it made , then just blew it, IMO. but oh well maybe they can get these bows out and not Promise folks they will get bows , then no one gets them.


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

truly cant wait to see one, our dealer has a few on order just over 1 mo. now waiting for their arrival


----------



## iron mace07 (Jun 1, 2007)

*well if it goes like last years bows*

he will be waiting til next year to get them, and thats being optimistic. they have shippign issues, and service issues. which is why I never recieved my left handed bow, the speed force i waited for for 7 months and it never made it, i have very little patience for that. maybe one day they will get it together. good luck HCA


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

iron mace07 said:


> he will be waiting til next year to get them, and thats being optimistic. they have shippign issues, and service issues. which is why I never recieved my left handed bow, the speed force i waited for for 7 months and it never made it, i have very little patience for that. maybe one day they will get it together. good luck HCA


dang, thats not what I wanted to hear...

maybe someone associated with HCA will hear/read this & get on here & reply : noting - HCA is vastly improved & are now truly "Steppin It Up" big-time... we'll see I guess


----------



## iron mace07 (Jun 1, 2007)

*oh ask around*

i wason there taff and couldnt get a bow on time or a answer on phone or emails, so this is first hand info. good luck, bows are good bows , but i cant wait that long to get a bow, or at least talk to someone


----------



## iron mace07 (Jun 1, 2007)

*oh ask around*

i was on there staff and couldnt get a bow on time or a answer on phone or emails, so this is first hand info. good luck, bows are good bows , but i cant wait that long to get a bow, or at least talk to someone


----------



## snake7847 (Aug 27, 2008)

*Proud Owner of the NEW SPEED PRO*

As an avid High Country Fan and the proud new owner of the NEW SPEED PRO... first, just let me say a big THANKS to High Country......

Just got my bow and love it!!! All my huntin buddies are jealous as heck....

I made the switch from another great company a couple of years ago.... but my old bow can't compare to the MACE or my new SPEED PRO....


Just have to respond to the previous posting... seems to me for somebody that's talking a lot of sour grapes... I see you still got the logo and the name of one of the Greatest Bows made as your sign on!....

Might want to check also.. last time I checked.. July is about 3 months earlier than August... so how does that make HCA ..LATE in delivery of this NEW FOR 2009 bow????? Seems to me they are on the ball and in the fast lane!:teeth:


----------



## snake7847 (Aug 27, 2008)

*Oops*

Excuse me... i sound as muddled as that one...

I meant to say July is 3 months earlier than OCTOBER..(not August)...:embara:

anyway..keep up the good work High Country!


----------



## hca_blazingfast (Aug 26, 2008)

*A Picture is Worth a Thousand Words!*

The NEW FOR 2009...SPEED PRO!


----------



## killerG (Aug 23, 2006)

iron mace07 said:


> he will be waiting til next year to get them, and thats being optimistic. they have shippign issues, and service issues. which is why I never recieved my left handed bow, the speed force i waited for for 7 months and it never made it, i have very little patience for that. maybe one day they will get it together. good luck HCA


I have had and sold 7 09 Speed Forces and have 5 on the way. Seems like HCA has it together to me!


----------



## NARLEYHORNS (Jul 7, 2007)

*Very nice bow*

They are unable to keep these stocked on the rack at JP Archery. They are "SOLD" coming in the door. HCA will catch "ALL" the back orders Im sure. JP is not going to cancel 1 order for this bow. Were still taken orders for them. Keep pounding away HCA ... exploding onto the scene as they have these last few years with such quality equipment ... bottle necks are expected. Keep up the good work. Im waiting on mine. This bow is awsome.


----------



## NARLEYHORNS (Jul 7, 2007)

*JP Archery .... OKLAHOMA*

Were getting product also. Keep them coming HCA.


----------



## NARLEYHORNS (Jul 7, 2007)

snake7847 said:


> As an avid High Country Fan and the proud new owner of the NEW SPEED PRO... first, just let me say a big THANKS to High Country......
> 
> Just got my bow and love it!!! All my huntin buddies are jealous as heck....
> 
> ...


Im A lefty also. It does suck that the LH model is always the last to hit the shelves. But .... as MOM says ... It's been that way since I picked up my fork wrong. I dont have my Lefty yet. I do expect them soon. When you have 100 RH shooters to 1 LH shooter ... I understand. Mine will just be that much newer than all my RH buddies.


----------



## danslaugenhoup (May 22, 2006)

*Map*

What is the MAP on that baby. Looks nice.


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

very sweet, I LIKE :darkbeer:


----------



## qdubya (Jul 13, 2008)

iron mace07 said:


> i was on there staff and couldnt get a bow on time or a answer on phone or emails, so this is first hand info. good luck, bows are good bows , but i cant wait that long to get a bow, or at least talk to someone



All this negative talk about HCA yet your avatar seaks something diferent altogether.  Changing your avatar is very simple. 


And........ That bow looks sweet. I have loved all my HCA bows, and never had a problem. Hope o get my hands on one of those soon. Anybody know what they will sell for??


----------



## hca_blazingfast (Aug 26, 2008)

ttt


----------



## RickinMo (Nov 14, 2002)

Good looking rig I like it


Rick


----------



## NARLEYHORNS (Jul 7, 2007)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## Sorek (Apr 20, 2008)

Whats the MSRP on the Speed Pro?


----------



## Sorek (Apr 20, 2008)

Please click one of the Quick Reply icons in the posts above to activate Quick Reply.


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

*ttt*

are these shipping yet?


----------



## GreatID (Apr 2, 2008)

• New Stronger Riser Material - Forged Machined Aluminum!


----------



## iron mace07 (Jun 1, 2007)

*i guess the concerns i have on this new riser is..........*

all the cut outs look very very thin, and where the stabs screws in wont the threaded rod show threw that hole, and the second place would be below grip looks mighty thin to me, one mor eplace is where your sight attaches , both the screw hole are just stuck outh there alone with nothing around them, just seems too much cut out to make the bowlight might sacrifice soem safety issues or appearances. sometimes IMO , cuttign a riser out that much is just too much , and for what really 4 oz less than the orignal speed force was a awesome bow the way it was.


----------



## NARLEYHORNS (Jul 7, 2007)

*i guess the concerns i have on this new riser is..........*

JP Archery is selling them faster than they can put them on the shelves. We have 8-10 shooters shooting them weekly here in the indoor range. Everyone loves the way the riser is cut, especially the cut outs where the sight attaches. Absolutely "NOBODY" has said anything negative about the stabilizer. Everyone loves the grip, if they dont there maybe a few companies out there that can be found to build a custom grip to suit them. I myself have been known to sand on a few grips in my life time. Everyone who's caught one setting in the rack ... loves it... they walk directly to it and pick it up. It is because of it's looks ( RISER) that draw them to it. This is a great bow ... just pick one up ... and it's SOLD. Blazin FAST.:darkbeer:


----------



## danslaugenhoup (May 22, 2006)

*?*

Why is forged Aluminum stronger? 

What is the difference between that and regular aluminum risers?


----------



## NARLEYHORNS (Jul 7, 2007)

*From what I understand ... about Forged Riser...*



danslaugenhoup said:


> Why is forged Aluminum stronger?
> 
> What is the difference between that and regular aluminum risers?


Forged material is heated to almost soft ... SMACKED under extreme pressure to compress the material to a very dence forged profile. Then it is machined into a finished riser. This process is used through out the industry. Most forged risers are smacked into a rough profile of the riser the finish cut into the final design = Stronger risers. 

Regular Aluminum ( 6061T6) is treated chemically and that is it. It is extruded (squirted out) into retangular shapes and cooled. It does not have the denisity of Forged Material. Im sure my explanation can be picked apart in a techincal way but the concept is there.


----------



## Aussie LuvR (Mar 2, 2003)

*Forging*

There is actually 3 types of forging. Hot, warm, and cold forging per Wikipedia. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Forging

Cold forging is the best method of forging. It delivers the strongest product and best "grain" structure within the material.

It sounds like HCA is doing hot forging, that while not as good as cold forged, is certainly better than just machined billet.


----------



## snake7847 (Aug 27, 2008)

*At least Narley seems to know...*

Thanks Narley for the info... at least you seem to know what you're talking about!..


All I know is my bow is one sweeeeet shooting bow.. and I plan on posting my harvest on this site come huntin time..... My dealer said he has had nothing but POSITIVE response to this bow (especially me)....:tongue:

The Speed Force is a great bow.. but everyone knows that a new year brings out the latest and greatest... Seems to me that the 'NEGATIVE ONE' on this web site needs to MOVE ON instead of acting like they have an inside scoop! ukey:


----------



## hca_blazingfast (Aug 26, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TN Hunter (Oct 12, 2003)

*Small Trinary Cam*

Does this bow come with the small trinary cam for shorter draw archers?


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

Better view........


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

*The grip...... seriously night and day from just a short time ago.

Appears to be anyway..... a huge improvement!!!!*

`


----------



## NARLEYHORNS (Jul 7, 2007)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## leon j chartier (Dec 12, 2004)

I shot one at E&J archery the other day very nice light and fast.It got me thinking of selling the iron mace.


----------



## hca_blazingfast (Aug 26, 2008)

*Speed Pro Available in Short Draw*

The Speed Pro is available as follows:

Peak Draw Weights: 50-60-70-80

Peak Draw Lengths:


----------



## hca_blazingfast (Aug 26, 2008)

*Peak Draw Lenghts:*

Mini Trinary II Cam: 25" to 27"

Large Trinary II Cam w/Short Draw Mod: 27" to 29"
Large Trinary Ii Cam w/Long Draw Mod: 29" to 30"


----------



## TN Hunter (Oct 12, 2003)

What type of speed are y'all getting at 26", 60#?


----------



## Altiman94 (Jun 11, 2007)

whats the ATA?


----------



## trackwalli (Aug 16, 2006)

*Hca*

Love their bows, fast, light, accurate, holds nice, and easy to pull for a speed bow. The problem I have with HCA is that I wanted a Speed Force and had to wait 4 months before they had one available. By then it was called the speed pro. Decided I did not want a bow that took so long to get that it changed names in the process. We called HCA several times and could never get an answer as to when it was coming. When their customer service and production capabilities meet the quality shown in their product I will get back on board. The bow itself is one of the best on the market today IMO. I hope their customer service catches up.


----------



## 442fps (Dec 23, 2003)

trackwalli said:


> Love their bows, fast, light, accurate, holds nice, and easy to pull for a speed bow. The problem I have with HCA is that I wanted a Speed Force and had to wait 4 months before they had one available. By then it was called the speed pro. Decided I did not want a bow that took so long to get that it changed names in the process. We called HCA several times and could never get an answer as to when it was coming. When their customer service and production capabilities meet the quality shown in their product I will get back on board. The bow itself is one of the best on the market today IMO. I hope their customer service catches up.


+1

Have had some Supreme Pro's on order , since April , this week they told me that i wont get em before November 

Think i'm going with another manufacturer


----------



## michihunter (Mar 2, 2003)

iron mace07 said:


> i was on there staff and couldnt get a bow on time or a answer on phone or emails, so this is first hand info. good luck, bows are good bows , but i cant wait that long to get a bow, or at least talk to someone


You were also the same guy on here claiming High Country was the greatest thing since sliced bread. He even argued about how great their service was when others said the same thing he's saying now.  I sense a disgruntled friend of a former HCA employee here. Take a look at his posts from last year and weigh that against his current responses.:wink:


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

Altiman94 said:


> whats the ATA?


 Yeah, what he said!


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

Altiman94 said:


> whats the ATA?


ATA - 33"
7" BH
3.5 lbs
L/O 55-80%
IBO 342-352


----------



## Eric Everson (Jul 10, 2006)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

ttt


----------



## amarchery (Nov 28, 2007)

*In*

We got a couple in the shop today. One RH 70# and one RH 60# bow. Nice bow but not shot it enough to compare to the Speed Force.

I will say this, when I pull the bow back, my left arm is a long ways from the string to slap it. I never get my arm slapped. This bow is hitting my arm???? It seems to be jumping to the side or rebounding off of the stop and hitting my arm. Anyone else have this happen?


----------



## cbp455 (Aug 12, 2008)

What the hell is ttt?


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

TO THE TOP :darkbeer:


----------



## NARLEYHORNS (Jul 7, 2007)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## SCUBAPRO (Jun 25, 2007)

*My 09 speed pro*

My new bow for this hunting season !this is my favorite bow so far super light, fast and smooth!


----------



## NARLEYHORNS (Jul 7, 2007)

*to the top*

ttt


----------



## Bburg HuntNFish (Mar 4, 2008)

Fast bows! Haven't had the chance to crony any yet.Our first shipment came in and they were all purchased the same day so had to reorder.Hope to crony the next shipment as wells as the 60lbs.


----------



## Shoot First (Sep 14, 2008)

HCA makes a good bow they just have ZERO personel skills. They do answer calls and/or wont call back. Some one in TN told me that there are usually slow about orders due to lack of funds to get the materials to build them.


----------



## NARLEYHORNS (Jul 7, 2007)

trackwalli said:


> Love their bows, fast, light, accurate, holds nice, and easy to pull for a speed bow. The problem I have with HCA is that I wanted a Speed Force and had to wait 4 months before they had one available. By then it was called the speed pro. Decided I did not want a bow that took so long to get that it changed names in the process. We called HCA several times and could never get an answer as to when it was coming. When their customer service and production capabilities meet the quality shown in their product I will get back on board. The bow itself is one of the best on the market today IMO. I hope their customer service catches up.


There customer service, manufactouring is indeed trying to catch up with the demand for these bows. A couple of proto types was taken to a few shoots and public demand exploded for this 09 bow. HCA is indeed gaining on orders daily. They will get there. They now have the LH & RH models shipping daily. Get and keep those orders in and you will get your bow. There is no shelf time or inventory bow counting at HCA for the Speed Pro ... build-box-ship , build-box-ship. This is a very hot, quality bow, that is blazin fast out of the box. 
If your wanting one of the best bows on the market ... the wait isnt as big an issue as ... pulling your name off the list and watching someone else walk out the door with it.


----------

